# Palladium on alumina



## Kats12 (Oct 12, 2010)

well found this , enjoy 

http://www.2shared.com/document/evTN8hk_/Pdformic_acid.html

if above don't work...

http://uploading.com/files/3eef2cd8/Pdformic%2Bacid.pdf/


----------

